# OOC: Equivalent Exchange--Can Take one More for Psiren



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2006)

Hi, I'm recruiting up to 6 players for my game, Equivalent Exchange.

It takes place in the word of Fullmetal Alchemist (the show, not the books), after the end of the final episode, but ignoring the movie and everything in it.  If you've never seen the show through to the end, this game will be a bit of a spoiler, and you probably don't even want to continue onward here to my list of characters and info if you don't want the spoiler.

...

...

...

Still with me?  Great!  The game takes place 6 years after the final episode, Laws and Promises.  I do have a few changes from the typical FMA continuity and timeline in the show--Lust was sealed and stripped of her powers by Wrath using Al, but she was not killed. Instead, he taunted her with turning her into a weak human like she wanted, and so now she still roams the land as a traveling alchemist. Envy did *not* follow Ed into the gateway.  Of course, nobody in the group except one person saw either of these things happen.  Also, I'm timing the events from the show a bit differently in pacing so that Elysia is now 16.  Otherwise, we follow the continuity from the show pretty-much entirely (remember though--I'm ignoring the movie).

It has been six years since Ed vanished forever. During that time, the world has been changing. Roy Mustang is the new fuhrer, and he is trying to herald in a new era of peace, although the military's enemies from Bradley's time are many, and they have seen this new policy and the civil war that led to it as a sign of weakness, so one can never be sure when or if they may strike. Alphonse Elric, a young man with a dream, longs to see his brother again, the brother who he knows deep within his soul has given up his life to save him, even though the memories have faded...

The current characters under consideration are Alphonse Elric, Rose Thomas, Clara/Psiren, Selim Bradley, Elysia Hughes, and Lust.  I might also do Fletcher Tringham if someone is very interested in playing him over the others.  

Some housekeeping details:  

First, the game will be run using Mutants and Masterminds rules.  However, I'm going to help out by doing the heavy lifting with the rules and build these guys, so absolutely no knowledge of the system is required (unless you play Elysia, probably).  It's very similar to normal d20 (and even simpler except character creation) to the point that you'll be fine.

Second, I'll be weaving in interesting complications and intrigue to make for an interesting storyline and world in which to interact. There is also some level of secrecy, and in lieu of my usual favourites, SBLOCKs, I think this time I'll go with PMs and e-mails to keep the main adventure thread nice and happy looking.

Third, some of these characters have extra information that won't appear on the 'official' character sheet online.  Sometimes this involves extra Alchemy or other abilities, and sometimes it involves roleplaying hooks and ways to earn special Hero Points to use during the adventure.  I'll keep these secret by PMing or e-mailing them to the player of each character.  To ensure that players get characters they all are excited to play, I'm going to ask applicants to fill out some quick questions (such as "Are there any characters you are *really* excited to play?  If so, which characters?" "Would you prefer/hate to play a goody-two-shoes character?" "Do you know the  Mutants and Masterminds ruleset")  When I assemble them, you can PM them to me or e-mail them to me (if you post them here, then everyone can see your answers, which might not be for the best)


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 14, 2006)

Ok, hello.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2006)

Alright, here's the character questionnaire--answer this via PM or e-mail (I'm rystilarden on my gmail account), but not on this thread:

For the following questions, list names (and write comments if you'd like--they're helpful)

1) Are there any characters that you are _really_ excited to play?  If so, list them in order of preference

2) Are there any characters that you really don't want to play?  If so, list them and perhaps give a brief word as to why (they might not be exactly what you expect)

For the following questions, rate on a scale of 1 to 5 (and write comments if you'd like--they're helpful). 
1--Absolutely wouldn't like
2--Sort of wouldn't like
3--Don't really care
4--Sort of would like
5--Absolutely would like

3) Would you enjoy playing a character who is a 'goody-two-shoes'? (for instance, Al) 

4) Would you enjoy playing a character who is a bit dark and/or morally ambiguous?

5) Would you like to play someone who uses Alchemy routinely?

6) Would you like to play someone who is great at mixing it up in direct combat?

7) Would you like to play someone who focuses on social skills?

8) Would you like to play someone who focuses on investigative skills?


----------



## unleashed (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm here.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2006)

Got my first e-mail response--thanks!  I don't know for sure who sent it, but I can guess based on previous comments in the other thread.

Oh, and I realised I should provide a scale for the 1 to 5 rating so we all have a common grounding--maybe something like this:

1--Absolutely wouldn't like
2--Sort of wouldn't like
3--Don't really care
4--Sort of would like
5--Absolutely would like

Feel free to change the numbers based on this if you were thinking something else!


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 15, 2006)

Well I did just send mine, but it would be pretty obvious it was me so maybe you got someone else's first.

Yeah, I figured one was the lowest and five was the highest, I don't know why, it just seemed right.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2006)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Well I did just send mine, but it would be pretty obvious it was me so maybe you got someone else's first.
> 
> Yeah, I figured one was the lowest and five was the highest, I don't know why, it just seemed right.



 It was yours, then.  It answered the questions similarly to how I thought you would, but I couldn't discount the slim chance that it was somebody who never posted and just sent an e-mail


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 15, 2006)

Oh... Whoops, I usually have the same screen name as my email, but this time I don't, sorry about that.  I got your reply.


----------



## Raylis (Oct 15, 2006)

yay!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2006)

There are four applicants so far and 126 views.  Anyone else want to send me an e-mail or PM?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 16, 2006)

Well in case you didn't hear there was a rather big earthquake in Hawaii this Sunday morning near the Big Island.  I live on Oahu though so the biggest problem we had was being woken up at seven o'clock and power loss for most of the day.  There've apparently been no fatalities state wide.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2006)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Well in case you didn't hear there was a rather big earthquake in Hawaii this Sunday morning near the Big Island.  I live on Oahu though so the biggest problem we had was being woken up at seven o'clock and power loss for most of the day.  There've apparently been no fatalities state wide.



 I saw it in the news--whew, glad no one was hurt!


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 16, 2006)

No, there were injuries, just no deaths.  The Big Island had allot of property damage apparently, but Oahu, (the island with Honolulu on it for the geographically impaired) was pretty much fine.  They shut down the power plants as a precaution but nothing happened so they started them up again, which took the whole day, it's dark outside now though so I hope they're done.


I just finished issue seven of FMA and got to see the Fuhrer in full combat gear.  He really likes his sabers it seems.  He has a harness on with four swords sheathed on the back of his waist!  Crazy anime dual-wielding, though I don’t know what he does with the other two swords. Thought you might find it to be an interesting idea.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 17, 2006)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> No, there were injuries, just no deaths.  The Big Island had allot of property damage apparently, but Oahu, (the island with Honolulu on it for the geographically impaired) was pretty much fine.  They shut down the power plants as a precaution but nothing happened so they started them up again, which took the whole day, it's dark outside now though so I hope they're done.
> 
> 
> I just finished issue seven of FMA and got to see the Fuhrer in full combat gear.  He really likes his sabers it seems.  He has a harness on with four swords sheathed on the back of his waist!  Crazy anime dual-wielding, though I don’t know what he does with the other two swords. Thought you might find it to be an interesting idea.



 Selim also enjoys his sabres, though if more players don't sign up, it looks like now we'll have no Selim and no Psiren.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 17, 2006)

I'll tentatively throw my hat into the ring. While I like where you're going with this Rystil I found the series to be a real mixed bag for me, with some really satisfying and really irritating elements. Nonetheless I imagine what I thought about FMA will probably be expressed pretty well in that character preference email.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 17, 2006)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> I'll tentatively throw my hat into the ring. While I like where you're going with this Rystil I found the series to be a real mixed bag for me, with some really satisfying and really irritating elements. Nonetheless I imagine what I thought about FMA will probably be expressed pretty well in that character preference email.



 I'd imagine so--if it's something like "I hate Al because he was an idiot in scenes X, Y, and Z, so I don't want to play him" or "I like the whole Fullmetal Alchemist thing except, well, you know, the alchemy...and maybe the metal" it might give it away 

More seriously, though, glad to have a possible fifth


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 19, 2006)

Alright, cool--looks like we have a Selim now, so we could just use one more (a Psiren could be good, or a Rose and unleashed could be Psiren).


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 19, 2006)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> I'll tentatively throw my hat into the ring. While I like where you're going with this Rystil I found the series to be a real mixed bag for me, with some really satisfying and really irritating elements. Nonetheless I imagine what I thought about FMA will probably be expressed pretty well in that character preference email.




So what didn't you like about FMA?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 19, 2006)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> So what didn't you like about FMA?



 So as it turns out, the jokes I made in post 16 weren't too far off the mark


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 19, 2006)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> So what didn't you like about FMA?




Well, the answer is a fairly simple one really but can be considered a pretty big spoiler.

[sblock=Warning! Spoiler!]They killed Hughes. Biggest no-no they could have done. I loved the series until that point, then I became largely apathetic to it.[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 19, 2006)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Well, the answer is a fairly simple one really but can be considered a pretty big spoiler.
> 
> [sblock=Warning! Spoiler!]They killed Hughes. Biggest no-no they could have done. I loved the series until that point, then I became largely apathetic to it.[/sblock]





Oh come on, don't be like that! :\ 

If you continue watching the series you'll realize just how important that event was, especially to Mustang, whose actions in the last episodes are driven mainly by that one event.  They never let you forget.

[sblock=Big spoilage]Hughes' death was one of the most important turning points in the plot, not to mention a major wake up call that major characer's _can_ die, so be worried.  Before, Mustang's only goal was to rise through the ranks and become Fuhrer but after this he was equally concerned about finding Hughes' killers, even at the risk of his military career.  In the end he even sacrificed it all in order to stop the homunculi.  Winry was terribly confused as to how the man who had killed her parents could have been such good friends with Hughes.  About the only reason they still focus on Schiezka after Hughes' death is because she's trying to investigate it as well.  Then of course there's the final fight between Envy and Ed.[/sblock]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 20, 2006)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> If you continue watching the series you'll realize just how important that event was, especially to Mustang, whose actions in the last episodes are driven mainly by that one event. They never let you forget.




I didn't say I stopped watching, I was apathetic to the rest of it. I watched the rest of the series (and the movie) and they did nothing for me compared to the first half of the series. 

[sblock=Spoiler]Killing Hughes ruined it for me because I really liked a character who could be brilliant without alchemy. Then he got killed off by doing what he did best with the whole investigation thing. Drove me up the wall and I couldn't watch and not feel agitated after that.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 20, 2006)

[SBLOCK]I was a bit moved by the episode where they killed Hughes, but in the sort of way that you knew it was going to happen but hoped he would escape somehow, but he didn't.  Realistically, they had to be able to kill the Hughes-es to keep their secret.  The only thing that did _not_ impress me was when they failed to kill Winry and Scieska too.  They knew for a long time, even Archer who asked for her especially to recover the lost files and then ordered her to burn the documents after he read them himself, that Scieska had memorised restricted files.  If they wanted to keep them secret, she should have been killed, plain and simple.  Then in the scene where they are backing up and Sloth is chasing them at a painfully slow rate, they should have been caught and killed there too--Sloth is significantly faster than that in every other scene.  They had to make her move slowly to save Winry, though, since she had plot immunity.  And after escaping Sloth, they should have never been allowed to leave Central alive, honestly.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Raylis (Oct 20, 2006)

[sblock]

winry and Szcheska (sp) didn't know the entire deal, they may have had some of the facts but they hadn't put it together the way Hughes had. Szcheska kept prattling on about aliens instead of homunculi. 

They probably weren't viewd as a threat; where Hughes was doing a full blown military investigation and had ties to Mustang neither Winry or Szcheska (at that point) were in the military and didn't have the connections to give the information to anyone who could do anything about it. 

Just like Pride didn't do anything when he killed Martel _ inside _ Al with his Ultimate Eye in full view; He knew Al couldn't do anything with the information until it was too late to stop Scar from making the Philosopher's Stone. 

[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 20, 2006)

[SBLOCK]If it was enough of a threat to go down there and reveal even more information, it was enough of a threat to kill them.  Besides, Winry was likely to release critical information to the Elrics if she ever found them, and they clearly knew this (I say they clearly knew this because the bad guys had to have held a meeting to discuss Winry--the evidence is the fact that Envy can take her shape perfectly in Words of Farewell and play Ed and Al against each other with her by knowing their relationship, even though Envy cannot have possibly ever seen Winry in person based on their respective locations at all times in the storyline).

With Pride, I think a big factor is that Al is a bit...naive and trusting.  He was actually likely to buy the explanation given afterwards, plus the progress towards the goal was pretty much 100% complete already by then--there was time for a phone call by Winry or Scieska.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 20, 2006)

[SBLOCK]Oh--they just showed Pride killing Marta, so I checked and noticed that he never showed Al the Ultimate Eye (it was in his normal happy-closed position), and he said nice words afterwords to keep up his facade "I hope she didn't cause you harm Alphonse.  Now the fugitive chimera has been executed.  I thank you for your help."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 20, 2006)

Okay, we haven't gotten many more entries, so I'm going to give a few definitive character assignments (based on people with strong preferences:

Raylis is Elysia Hughes
stonegod is Lust [SBLOCK=Picture]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/SBLOCK]
Festy_Dog is Selim Bradley

For the others, currently Dire Lemming is probably going to play Al but might wind up being Fletcher, perhaps, if we get a new applicant who strongly prefers Al (as DL is ambivalent).  unleashed is probably going to play Rose but might wind up being Psiren, perhaps, if we get a new applicant who strongly prefers Rose (he is also ambivalent).

I'll get started e-mailing people!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 22, 2006)

One last bump!


----------



## unleashed (Oct 22, 2006)

Okay, no need to SBLOCK for my benefit anymore...I'm finished watching FMA.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 22, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Okay, no need to SBLOCK for my benefit anymore...I'm finished watching FMA.



So you finally saw the one where the two people used the thing to do that thing that ended upon blowing up the thing with the thing!

Finally!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 22, 2006)

Well, I guess that means no sixth, so we'll probably just have no Psiren and leave it at that.  When I get a chance, I'll e-mail everything to DL and unleashed, and then we can start.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 23, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> So you finally saw the one where the two people used the thing to do that thing that ended upon blowing up the thing with the thing!
> 
> Finally!



Could you vague that up a little more for me?!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 23, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Could you vague that up a little more for me?!



 I can--You saw the one where someone did something!


----------



## unleashed (Oct 23, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I can--You saw the one where someone did something!



Why yes, yes I did, how perceptive of you.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 23, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Why yes, yes I did, how perceptive of you.



 I _knew_ it!  Now we can really be sure you actually saw it


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 23, 2006)

Now in character: "Huh, I dont remember that?  Are you sure?  Well if you say so."

At least the only character we're missing wasn't ever important to the main plot.  Even Selim did something important, what with the secret and all.


----------



## Raylis (Oct 26, 2006)

do we have a tentative start date or are we still waiting for one more?


----------



## unleashed (Oct 27, 2006)

I think I'm about as ready to go as I can be.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 27, 2006)

If we're all ready, then we can start soon


----------



## stonegod (Oct 27, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> If we're all ready, then we can start soon



I'm set, but as I mentioned elsewhere, I'm travel next week with spotty net access. Once an eve posts should be doable.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 27, 2006)

Alright, that should work.  I'm going to try to have some portions in e-mails ahead of time for starting separate information, since that way I won't have to use massive series of SBLOCKs.  Likely we'll have Episode 1 (with Al and Rose) and Episode 2 (with the others) running at the same time for a little bit, then everyone meets in Episode 3.


----------



## Raylis (Oct 27, 2006)

Ready here


----------



## Raylis (Oct 28, 2006)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> At least the only character we're missing wasn't ever important to the main plot.  Even Selim did something important, what with the secret and all.




Psiren was important to the plot; she gave Ed the information about the Red Water in Xenotime which in turn led them to Marko.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 28, 2006)

Raylis said:
			
		

> Psiren was important to the plot; she gave Ed the information about the Red Water in Xenotime which in turn led them to Marko.





Psiren's information was important, but not the character herself.  The only thing she did that was important in the long run was that one tip.  It could have been Inspector Zenigata-alike(one time where the english dub really fails, aparently the translators had never heard of Lupin the 3rd) that told him it, and it wouldn't have made much difference.  I mean, Akroya and Xenotime aren't even in the comic.  That's not to say she wouldn't be a great character or anything but she really wasn't important to the plot.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 28, 2006)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Psiren's information was important, but not the character herself.  The only thing she did that was important in the long run was that one tip.  It could have been Inspector Zenigata-alike(one time where the english dub really fails, aparently the translators had never heard of Lupin the 3rd) that told him it, and it wouldn't have made much difference.  I mean, Akroya and Xenotime aren't even in the comic.  That's not to say she wouldn't be a great character or anything but she really wasn't important to the plot.



 Well, admittedly Psiren wasn't crucial, and some people consider her to be a 'filler' episode, but she was still fun.  

Anyway, mostly nobody replied to me with loose ends or okays on the starting stuff, so I'll probably start Rose and Al first, but we can also start the others in a bit too.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 28, 2006)

Al and Rose can proceed to Episode 1


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 28, 2006)

Also, I made a Rogue's Gallery with pictures and public info of each character.  Selim gets no picture because I couldn't find one of him.  Elysia's is amateur-drawn because she obviously isn't a teen in the show.  Lust's is not in her Ishbalan human state because I can't find a picture of her like that.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 28, 2006)

Yayness!

What's with the E tatoo though? :\


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 29, 2006)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Yayness!
> 
> What's with the E tatoo though? :\



 I have no idea.  You can ignore it


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 29, 2006)

If the other three (or some good subset thereof) will okay the loose ends I e-mailed, we can get started on Episode 2 also


----------



## Raylis (Oct 29, 2006)

good to go, here


----------



## Jolmo (Oct 29, 2006)

I've been going back and forth since I don't know if I could do her justice, but if you're still looking for a player for Psiren, I'd like the chance to play her.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 29, 2006)

Jolmo said:
			
		

> I've been going back and forth since I don't know if I could do her justice, but if you're still looking for a player for Psiren, I'd like the chance to play her.



 Hmmm, okay then--you're going to have to wait a bit, though.  I had a few choices for openings, and I've already picked the one that gets Psiren in a bit later.  That's good anyway, as it gives me more time to make you a details e-mail like the ones I sent the others--I'm a bit pressed for long stretches of time this week due to a Fellowship application, anyway.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 29, 2006)

Great to see someone for Psiren, I can hardly wait to see what strange events she provokes.

That's weird, the forum clock is an hour ahead of the clocks in my house, including the one on my computer, anyone else getting this?  I'm -10 GMT.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 29, 2006)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Great to see someone for Psiren, I can hardly wait to see what strange events she provokes.
> 
> That's weird, the forum clock is an hour ahead of the clocks in my house, including the one on my computer, anyone else getting this?  I'm -10 GMT.



 Daylight savings time.  Go into your preferences and tell the forum to adjust and it will


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 29, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Daylight savings time.  Go into your preferences and tell the forum to adjust and it will




Hawaii doesn't have daylight savings time...  Well maybe the earthquake changed that, it was apparently a big deal.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 29, 2006)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Hawaii doesn't have daylight savings time...  Well maybe the earthquake changed that, it was apparently a big deal.



 Right--that's why you're off an hour.  You need to tell it to adjust backwards by turning DST off


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 29, 2006)

DST is already off.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 29, 2006)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> DST is already off.



 Weird then


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 29, 2006)

Got the email, all is well and good to go.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 29, 2006)

Huh, my time is back to normal...

Ya'know I was just thinking about how weird it's going to be for Al to meet the cast in central.

Havoc: Ed?! Where the hell have you been all this time, and how have you managed to stay so short?

Mustang: That's Al.

Oh, wow you sure have gotten short, kiddo.

Breda: Ed?!  Where have you been all this time, are you even shorter than the last time I saw you!?

Mustang and Havok:  That's Al.

Oh, wow, so uh, that's what you look like huh?

Fuery:  Edward Elric!?  What happened to you!?

Mustang, Havoc, and Breda: It's Al.

Oh, wow... uh well nice to meet you sir.

Falman:  Mister Elric!!

etc...

Oh right and Armstrong... oh my bones...


----------



## stonegod (Oct 29, 2006)

Got the email. No probs. Like I said, my access will be spotty this week.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 29, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Got the email. No probs. Like I said, my access will be spotty this week.



 Right--might as well get started and get a few posts though


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 29, 2006)

And an Episode 2 link!


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 1, 2006)

Hey Rystil, are you waiting for one of us to do something or is that food just taking a really long time?    I don't really have any ideas at the moment.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 1, 2006)

I've been very busy over the past few days--I have a Fellowship Proposal due Friday (if it's excellent and I get the Fellowship, that's a cool $40,500 per year for me.  That's...quite a lot, at least for a poor student like me ).  You may see me posting short snippets or OOC in other games because I can do that quickly in between doing something else.  Sorry!  I'll probably be back to semi-normal schedule soon.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 1, 2006)

Oh, oh well, I just thought you were waiting for us to do something or something.  Good luck with that, I wish I had Fourty-thousand five-hundred dollors :\ .


----------



## Raylis (Nov 2, 2006)

Good Luck with the proposal!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 2, 2006)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Oh, oh well, I just thought you were waiting for us to do something or something.  Good luck with that, I wish I had Fourty-thousand five-hundred dollors :\ .



 Yeah, the secret is I'm not going to get the fellowship (1000 people get it from across all fields of study in the country).  And also, MIT will snarf up 3/4 of that for educational expenses and the much, if not all, of the rest for room and board


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 2, 2006)

$40500 saved is $40500 earned.   Think of it as spending someone elses money.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 9, 2006)

Hey, I just watched the last episode of FMA again and I noticed a few things that are different in our but you apparently missed.

Like Ed said in "Goodbye" Mustang would never be accepted as the Fhurer after everything that's happened.  Instead the country returned to being ruled by an assembly, according to the narration by Schiezka.

Not that I'm complaining  but as far as I have seen it's never mentioned that Al remembers the gate.

What happened to Rose's baby?

I guess you sort of mentioned the first one but you never stated it officially as a difference from the show.  So anyway, not saying you should change it, just pointing it out to you.  I also got some useful stuff for playing Al from that episode.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 9, 2006)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Hey, I just watched the last episode of FMA again and I noticed a few things that are different in our but you apparently missed.
> 
> Like Ed said in "Goodbye" Mustang would never be accepted as the Fhurer after everything that's happened.  Instead the country returned to being ruled by an assembly, according to the narration by Schiezka.
> 
> ...



 In the movie, Mustang is also not the fuhrer, but he is in the game.  Even though Ed said he would never be accepted, it technically isn't a 'difference', I think, if Mustang manages to prove that wrong.  After all, he has Grumman on his side, which Ed might not know.  The assembly was in charge for a while, and they voted for Mustang as fuhrer.

As to Rose's baby, it's still in Resembool, though of course not a baby anymore.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 13, 2006)

Hey, so how was your thingie, with the money and stuff, or something  ?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2006)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Hey, so how was your thingie, with the money and stuff, or something  ?



 Yeah, they're not going to have the answer on that for some time.  It's like applying for college, only it's the government and not a private institution, so it takes twice as long to decide


----------



## Raylis (Nov 13, 2006)

Government? So was it an Appropriation Grant/proposal? Those things are a nightmare.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2006)

Raylis said:
			
		

> Government? So was it an Appropriation Grant/proposal? Those things are a nightmare.



 Nope, that's for research programs.  It's a fellowship, which is handled by a different office of the NSF.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 13, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nope, that's for research programs.  It's a fellowship, which is handled by a different office of the NSF.



NSF is NSF. Still going to be 6 mos. before you know.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> NSF is NSF. Still going to be 6 mos. before you know.



 Well ya, that's for sure.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 14, 2006)

I just got this book from the library; "Fullmetal Alchemist Profiles".  It's got all sorts of information so you might want to check it out.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 14, 2006)

I imagine that's one book I'll never see.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 14, 2006)

Why?  They don't have libraries in Australia?


----------



## unleashed (Nov 15, 2006)

Nope, that's not the reason. I just don't imagine my local library will have something like that, as it's not all that big... though I haven't been there in years, so what would I know.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 16, 2006)

That book I mentioned has a chart of military ranks and examples of members of that rank as of Volume 6 of the comic(basicly around the time Al gets abducted by Greed).  I thought that it might be useful.

Officers:
Fuhrer - Bradley
General
Lieutenant General
Major General - Hakuro
Brigadier General - Grand
Colonel - Mustang
Lieutenant Colonel - Hughes
Major - Armstrong
Captain
First Lieutenant - Hawkeye
Second Lieutenant - Ross, Breda, Havoc

Minor Officers/Soldiers:
Warrant Officer - Falman
Master Sergeant - Fuery
Sergeant - Bloch (Or however it's spelled.)
Corporal

The list is with top at the top and bottom at the bottom if you hadn't figured it out yet.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2006)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> That book I mentioned has a chart of military ranks and examples of members of that rank as of Volume 6 of the comic(basicly around the time Al gets abducted by Greed).  I thought that it might be useful.
> 
> Officers:
> Fuhrer - Bradley
> ...



 Hmmm...doesn't seem different than the list I already had--maybe because they used the same primary source


----------



## Raylis (Nov 16, 2006)

As a State Alchemist, doesn't Ed also hold the rank of Major? I can't remember where (maybe Wikipedia) but I thought I read it _somewhere_


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 16, 2006)

You could very well have read it in one of my posts.  It says so in the comic and the "profiles" book.  Well it's more like he's equivalent to major, he doesn't actually have a rank but all state alchemists are automatically equivalent to major.  Of course they can progress like Mustang and Grand.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2006)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> You could very well have read it in one of my posts.  It says so in the comic and the "profiles" book.  Well it's more like he's equivalent to major, he doesn't actually have a rank but all state alchemists are automatically equivalent to major.  Of course they can progress like Mustang and Grand.



 Wikipedia has that fact, as well as a list very similar to DL's post.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 17, 2006)

I guess Al wouldn't have developed his super circle drawing skills from the show without the need to draw circles all the time.  What's the reason behind the rock and stone only thing though?  Also can I clean the tablecloth without a circle?

Funny I didn't think about this until now.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 17, 2006)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> I guess Al wouldn't have developed his super circle drawing skills from the show without the need to draw circles all the time.  What's the reason behind the rock and stone only thing though?  Also can I clean the tablecloth without a circle?
> 
> Funny I didn't think about this until now.



 Even then he takes about six seconds to draw them--as for the rock and stone only thing, it's like in the show with Ed.  Notice that Ed is forced to draw a circle in the fight with Sloth when he wants to freeze her, but he can do his rock and stone moves instantly.  That might not be the exact way they quantify it in the show (though it matches decently well with most alchemists we see), but it sure makes a good power Flaw in Mutants and Masterminds to reduce the cost  (that's the metal and stone only part on your character sheet)


----------



## Raylis (Nov 17, 2006)

Ed could also manipulate metal, as seen in the fight with Greed and the infamous sword arm


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 17, 2006)

Raylis said:
			
		

> Ed could also manipulate metal, as seen in the fight with Greed and the infamous sword arm



 I meant metal and stone when I said rock and stone


----------



## Raylis (Nov 17, 2006)

Hehe rock and stone does seem a little redundent


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 17, 2006)

Yeah, I actually meant metal and stone.  

Ok, now, don't get me wrong, I accept your ruling but the reason Ed used a circle when freezing Sloth was because he didn't want to touch Al in case the Philosipher's stone had a weird reaction.  There a plenty of instances where Ed transmutes something other than stone or metal without a circle.  So are there any exceptions? Like say staining something or removing a stain?  Sort of like prestidigitation.    I'm not going to get all grouchy if you say "No exceptions" if you're worried about that.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 17, 2006)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Yeah, I actually meant metal and stone.
> 
> Ok, now, don't get me wrong, I accept your ruling but the reason Ed used a circle when freezing Sloth was because he didn't want to touch Al in case the Philosipher's stone had a weird reaction.  There a plenty of instances where Ed transmutes something other than stone or metal without a circle.  So are there any exceptions? Like say staining something or removing a stain?  Sort of like prestidigitation.    I'm not going to get all grouchy if you say "No exceptions" if you're worried about that.



 There are definitely exceptions--that's what extra effort is for--but Ed very rarely transmutes nonmetal/stone without a circle (admittedly he does do it), and when he does, it seems to take much more out of him than normal, just like Extra Effort--the rules mimic the show pretty nicely, actually.  I just figured you had no need to use Extra Effort in this case (you can also use a Hero Point to not spend Extra Effort for a very special transmutation for climactic moments, like Ed weakening Greed).


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 17, 2006)

Ok, I'd like to know about something specific though:  Does Al need a circle to clean or stain something?  Like when Ed cleaned himself of the muddy water after he was splashed in The Phantom Theif or when he made his hair soak up dye in one of the later episodes. (can't remember which) In the later one he comments to an impressed Winry that it's really easy.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 17, 2006)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Ok, I'd like to know about something specific though:  Does Al need a circle to clean or stain something?  Like when Ed cleaned himself of the muddy water after he was splashed in The Phantom Theif or when he made his hair soak up dye in one of the later episodes. (can't remember which) In the later one he comments to an impressed Winry that it's really easy.



 I'd say that would be simple enough to just allow without a circle--the floating would be the main reason for the circle just now.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 17, 2006)

Alrightey.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 28, 2006)

Rystil, we could use your input in Shattered Love when you get the chance.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 28, 2006)

Also, just noticed the pictures for Lust and Rose have disappeared.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 28, 2006)

I think Rystal is a bit busy overall right now.



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> Also, just noticed the pictures for Lust and Rose have disappeared.



Lust wasn't quite right, so I think that is why she was taken down. Either that or the original host was unhappy.


----------



## Raylis (Nov 28, 2006)

'tis the season for finals, the game will probably get going again once rystil is finished with his.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 28, 2006)

Yep, just thought I'd point it out as occasionally Rystil does manage to miss replying to things.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 28, 2006)

Raylis said:
			
		

> 'tis the season for finals, the game will probably get going again once rystil is finished with his.



 That plus Thanksgiving--not enough time in the day recently.  Note that I don't actually have any final exams, per se, but I do have many final projects and graduate school applications and thesis proposals, etc.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 29, 2006)

Yes, damned Thanksgiving  ... just fit us in when you get the time, and don't forget to drop us a line when you're a little hard pressed.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 20, 2006)

I'll be out w/ spotty net access until the 28th. Might be able to check once a day, but probably no more.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 24, 2006)

Damn Rystil, you're really mean to the character's emotional security.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 24, 2006)

I'm going to have to read how you are being crushed, then.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 24, 2006)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Damn Rystil, you're really mean to the character's emotional security.



Yeah, though you don't know the half of it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 24, 2006)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Damn Rystil, you're really mean to the character's emotional security.



   That's what the players would have said in the show right after the thing with Nina


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 24, 2006)

And when Al catches up to Karin and challenges her she can say something about how he'll have a hard time beating her because her body isn't real and then he can give her a grin like Ed does when he's ready to kick ass except more angry cause he's really pissed off and then he'll say something like "That just means I won't have to hold back." or "That just means there won't be a mess." and then he can make an axe out of a stick and a bracer or something.   :\


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 21, 2007)

Ok, I just saw Conquerer of Shambala.  It's quite good, and quite long (Well for an animated movie, 104 minutes), but you still get the feeling that it wasn't long enough.  Well the initial script was apparently about three hours long so yeah... (though I would have happily watched it at that length)

Anyway, I don't want to spoil anything for anyone who hasn't seen it yet so I'll just mention the bit characters on Ed's side of the gate that I recognized from the show.  So far I've recognized Law, Lizardman, Archer, Scar, Lust and Lyra.  I've got to watch it again to see if there are more.  Oh, also, Wrath really kicks ass.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 1, 2007)

Holy cheese balls and frosted cat brain salad!  You guys got your asses kicked!  Should have tried talking your way out of it.    Well at least _you_ can't be blamed for not saving the victim in time.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 1, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Holy cheese balls and frosted cat brain salad!  You guys got your asses kicked!  Should have tried talking your way out of it.    Well at least _you_ can't be blamed for not saving the victim in time.



 Hahahahaha, they just fought the minions.  The real fight is much harder (albeit it doesn't have as many attacks as the last one always )


----------



## stonegod (Feb 1, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Holy cheese balls and frosted cat brain salad!  You guys got your asses kicked!  Should have tried talking your way out of it.    Well at least _you_ can't be blamed for not saving the victim in time.



Correction, my *protection* got its asses kicked, thank you very much!


----------



## Raylis (Feb 1, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Correction, my *protection* got its asses kicked, thank you very much!




Just who's side was Lust on anyway?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 14, 2007)

Holy crap, we thought _we_ were having a bad day.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 14, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Holy crap, we thought _we_ were having a bad day.



  It's funny--I think the strategies of the two groups each might have worked better on the opposite episode--in fact, when I ran this face-to-face, the crucial turning point in the battle (note that I didn't have the leisure to split everyone up, so I just had Al and Rose tag along for Episode 2) was when Al spent a hero point to do something unexpected that had everyone else saying "No--stop!  Al, you naive idiot--now we're all dead!" and then they won the fight immediately


----------



## Raylis (Feb 14, 2007)

Now that the chimera is "active" more or less and attacking now, that it'll follow our original plan and Elysia can play possum for a bit


----------



## stonegod (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey, I thought we were 'posed to keep out of the other thread! Must have missed the episode. Anyone got TiVo?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 15, 2007)

We were?  I don't remember reading anything like that.  Oh well.  Have I mentioned tht you should read the manga and see the movie?  For one thing it gave me some good insights for playing Al.  They're also both very good.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 15, 2007)

Just kidding y'all. They're totally unrelated. But I want to point out if we do come up w/ your plan, its not 'cuz I read anything.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 15, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Hey, I thought we were 'posed to keep out of the other thread! Must have missed the episode. Anyone got TiVo?



 Technically you weren't, but since you guys had a much longer game, I decided not to get mad


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 15, 2007)

Heh, in the comic Selim is a total Edward Elric fanboy, 'cept he always calls him "The Little Alchemist", luckily for him they've never met.  Maybe you should incorporate that into your roleplaying, Festy Dog(course in the manga he's like, ten).


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 15, 2007)

It could work.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Mar 10, 2007)

Ahh, c'mon guys, you can just call it a day!  Isn't getting thoroughly thrashed enough?  No need to get yourselves killed right?  Also, I wanna play!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 10, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Ahh, c'mon guys, you can just call it a day!  Isn't getting thoroughly thrashed enough?  No need to get yourselves killed right?  Also, I wanna play!



 I think they're almost done one way or the other--they just need to decide on doing something


----------



## Dire Lemming (Mar 10, 2007)

Okey Dokey, by the way, someone else on this forum named "The Empire" has the exact same avatar as you, it was rather confusing when I first saw it.


----------



## stonegod (Mar 10, 2007)

Waiting on one response on my end, though Lust could take things into her own hands. However, she prefers having others do the dirty work for her. 


And, RAs avatar is one of the standard ones, so there are a lot of 'em.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh, unleashed, sorry for getting our portion finished off so quickly and with such unsatisfying results.

Now if only those guys were a day ahead of us we could just take a nap and then get to Central about the time they're at now.  

Oh yeah, I just thought of something.  I, or rather Al has a seemingly odd request: before he leaves he asks the villagers if anyone has a picture of Karin from before the accident, and whether he can see it.  Though he waits until the next day when he can bare to look at any of them again.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 13, 2007)

I'll do you one better--I think the other group is close to hitting the end of their episode, so why not post in the old thread and we can actually take care of the lose ends in the IC thread and get some more posts in!


----------



## Dire Lemming (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm not really sure what I'd post in the IC thread at this point, Al is just depressed and tired, and probably in no mood to speak with anyone at least until the next day.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh, alright then--apparently nobody had a picture of her except Majihal--those who even remember her are very old now.  If Al is willing to go back to the house in search of a picture, the picture matches the way she looks now.


----------



## unleashed (Mar 13, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Oh, unleashed, sorry for getting our portion finished off so quickly and with such unsatisfying results.



No problem, it didn't bother me at all. Sometimes that's just the way things go.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Mar 14, 2007)

Well that seems like the one place he might want to stay.  So yes he'll search the house and once he builds up the resolve he'll check out the room that Claus was in, he's still got to learn anything he can about alchemy after all, so that he can find Ed.

That's all I can think of to do in this town.  I guess that's enough for an in character post but there's not really a point in making one right now unless something happens.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Mar 17, 2007)

Ohohoh, *raises hand* I know what just happened!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 17, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Ohohoh, *raises hand* I know what just happened!



 Good job, but you're not there .  If you know why her last name is Miller, you win an extra prize 

In my face-to-face group, I couldn't run two episodes at once so I sent them all on Episode 2.  They started off badly but then they started kicking the asses of both enemies, managing to give the chimera something like 17 injuries or something and mostly-dismantle the soulmeld, but then Al used a hero point to finish the transmutation anyway in the middle of the fight and ended it.


----------



## Raylis (Mar 17, 2007)

He finished the transmutation


----------



## unleashed (Mar 17, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Ohohoh, *raises hand* I know what just happened!



And I'm completely in the dark, as I've kept out of the other thread.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Mar 17, 2007)

No idea about the name.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Mar 28, 2007)

Hey you guys, I don't want to nag but what's up with the sudden drop in posting?


----------



## unleashed (Mar 28, 2007)

This game's still running?


----------



## stonegod (Mar 28, 2007)

1) I'm slagged at work
2) Not sure where to go from 'ere in the game.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 28, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> 1) I'm slagged at work
> 2) Not sure where to go from 'ere in the game.



 It's mostly aftermath of this first part at the moment--you can gather up the loose ends as we work towards the end of the episode and the beginning of the next.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 7, 2007)

*gives everyone a nice hard kick in the bum and says hello*  Hello.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 7, 2007)

I've done my part.


----------



## Raylis (Apr 7, 2007)

think we might be waiting on Festy or RA to conclude ours


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 8, 2007)

Raylis said:
			
		

> think we might be waiting on Festy or RA to conclude ours



 Seemed like you guys had more to say--if you're done, I can fast-forward a bit to the next scene.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 8, 2007)

I suppose we should wait to hear what festy dog has to say about it, even if he's been about as reliable as his avatar lately.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm on the boards regularly, if I had something to say or was going to disagree with anything I would have done so by now. 

I'm all for skipping forward.


----------



## Raylis (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm all for skipping forward


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 12, 2007)

Let's stand up and move forward.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 12, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Let's stand up and move forward.



 Excellent!  I'm brewing up a summary then if people don't want to play out the minutiae of bringing Miller and the metal shard in.  By the way, Miller got her name from the beer--Dorchet, Martel, and all the others share names with spirits in Japan when written out in the kanji.  Next scene will be Al and Rose at Central!


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 12, 2007)

Hm, you're using the manga names of those characters.

I never would have guessed it was beer.  

Oh by the way, I got the Fullmetal Alchemist Anime Profiles book from the library and it kind of sucks compared to the manga version.  The artwork is allot more colorful but all it's got are character profiles and a table of the episodes those characters appeared in.  There are also allot of typos and general errors.  They call Sgt. Bloch a "Third Lieutenant".


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 12, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Hm, you're using the Manga version names of those characters.
> 
> I never would have guessed it was beer.



 I don't use the manga names usually, but the anime names aren't spirits.


----------



## Raylis (Apr 12, 2007)

That's a horrible pun, RA....


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 12, 2007)

Raylis said:
			
		

> That's a horrible pun, RA....



 It's not a pun, I really mean alcohol.  They were named for alcohol   Just like some of the other characters were named for other things.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 12, 2007)

Wow, that took me about thirty seconds to figure out.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 12, 2007)

Chapter 3 is up!


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 13, 2007)

I was thinking, if you're still open to getting a player for Psiren why don't you make a post in the game finding sticky.  Sure people don't always look in there but a good number of people do check it out.  So I think it would increase the chances of finding someone by allot.  I'd be great to have a player for Clara, both because of her personality and the fact that she's the only really stealthy character.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 13, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> I was thinking, if you're still open to getting a player for Psiren why don't you make a post in the game finding sticky.  Sure people don't always look in there but a good number of people do check it out.  So I think it would increase the chances of finding someone by allot.  I'd be great to have a player for Clara, both because of her personality and the fact that she's the only really stealthy character.



 Do people really read that thread?  I didn't know anyone did.  Oh, and Selim, Elysia, and Laura are wanted in Crimson Eternal now!


----------



## Raylis (Apr 13, 2007)

ack! would help if I remembed to subscribe to that one...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 13, 2007)

Raylis said:
			
		

> ack! would help if I remembed to subscribe to that one...



 Link on post 158 of this thread


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 13, 2007)

Hm, anyone ever noticed how people can't seem to decide whether Hiromu Arakawa is a man or a woman? :\

Oh, RA, I just remembered that I no longer have any of the stuff you emailed me at the beginning of the game cause my hard drive died and I lost everything.  Think you could email it to me again? 

Oh and people really do read that thread, not allot but their are a decent number.  I'd love it if someone posted about needing players for an SWd20 game in there.  Just post a short description of the game, the rules you're going to use, and what you are looking for.

By the way, it might be a good idea to edit the first post with links to the related threads if it's not too much trouble.  It really helps me when I forget to subscribe.  Especially with rogues' gallery threads which tend to get buried and not resurface.


----------



## unleashed (Apr 13, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Do people really read that thread?  I didn't know anyone did.  Oh, and Selim, Elysia, and Laura are wanted in Crimson Eternal now!



I don't know about anyone else, but I don't read it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 13, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Hm, anyone ever noticed how people can't seem to decide whether Hiromu Arakawa is a man or a woman? :\
> 
> Oh, RA, I just remembered that I no longer have any of the stuff you emailed me at the beginning of the game cause my hard drive died and I lost everything.  Think you could email it to me again?
> 
> ...



 Sent!  You may have to click a button to show quoted text if you're using something similar to gmail.


----------



## unleashed (Apr 13, 2007)

You have gmail Rystil!


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 13, 2007)

I got your emails Rystil.  Is there any reason why there are two of them with the same content repeating but in a different order?

Oh, also, where are we right now?  I was under the impression that we had been greeted at the train station but now I'm a bit confused.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 13, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> I got your emails Rystil.  Is there any reason why there are two of them with the same content repeating but in a different order?
> 
> Oh, also, where are we right now?  I was under the impression that we had been greeted at the train station but now I'm a bit confused.



 No, I just skipped everything to when you arrived at Hawkeye's office--I figured that was an easy enough skip.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 13, 2007)

Got it.

Um, completely off topic but...

http://www.rubberducke.com/billboard (Medium).jpg


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 20, 2007)

Hey I was just wondering, how is Izumi's health after all this time?  Has it changed at all?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 20, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Hey I was just wondering, how is Izumi's health after all this time?  Has it changed at all?



 It is mostly the same and certainly has not improved any, but as she gets older, she is getting a bit worse.  She has to stay more sedentary than before to avoid flare-ups of her condition.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 20, 2007)

So was Al told anything about lab five?

Also, any chance of Ling Yao showing up as an NPC?  

Hey Rystil, it might be a good idea to turn off your computer every once in a while, or shut down your browser when you're not going to be near your computer for a while.  For one thing, letting our computer rest every once in a while will extend it's lifespan.  Secondly, the site says you're online when you're not at your computer and then I end up waiting for you to post when I should be sleeping.


----------



## unleashed (Apr 21, 2007)

You have gmail Rystil!


----------



## unleashed (Apr 21, 2007)

Rystil, you slipped from Hawkeye's colour to Miller's (and for that matter Rose's) in post #80.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 21, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Rystil, you slipped from Hawkeye's colour to Miller's (and for that matter Rose's) in post #80.



Fixed


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey, I got some pics of the ishballan version of Lust!  Actually, someone else got them for me, but it would have been me if I were them.  Actually, they found the video I got the pics from, I didn't think to look for a video.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 25, 2007)

Where is he?






He's late again!


Hey, cool, Mustang has a theme song at the end of FMA volume 12!


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 2, 2007)

Whoa, tripple post.  Is everyone ok?  Has everyone else lost interest in the game?  What's goin' on?


----------



## stonegod (May 2, 2007)

Been on vacation. Back. But not the major player in this storyline so far.


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 2, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Been on vacation. Back. But not the major player in this storyline so far.




I see, well if you're bored of waiting, be so no more, for Alphonse has just asked your character an important question.  Just be sure to whisper so Selim doesn't hear.


----------



## Raylis (May 2, 2007)

just a waitin' to see what happens next


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 2, 2007)

Stonegod, Al is asking Laura if there is anything she wants to research that he could maybe get ahold of for her, hench the whispering.  He's feeling guilty about dragging her all over the place when she clearly has something else she wants to do.


----------



## unleashed (May 2, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Whoa, tripple post.  Is everyone ok?  Has everyone else lost interest in the game?  What's goin' on?



No problem here, just waiting until Elysia and Rose reach Sciezka’s office... though I'll make a small talk post now while I wait.


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 2, 2007)

So, a funny story.  Last weekend, we had the 3rd anual Kawaii Kon here in Honolulu.  First Con I've ever been to, and I only got to go on the last day.  I completely missed Steve Blum, Chris Sabot was in the hospital for most of it with food poisoning, and didn't get there until the closing ceremony.  I did get to talk to Jennefer Sekiguchi (aka Stefenie Sheh) and also Mike Sinterniklass (go team venture!)  Oh right, there was supposed to be a funny story.  Well let's see, Vic Mignogna told a story about how he had wanted to meet Romi Paku for a long time and when he found out that she was coming to a con of the mainland that he was also going to he bought a fancy cowboy hat as a gift.  When he got there though he found out that she had been stopped at the airport because her exit visa had expired.  People are saying on the message board that we gotta get Vic and Romi both as guests next year, though I doubt there's any question that Vic will be there since he seems to be _the_ most popular guest.

Also, I met Christine Auten (voice of Izumi Curtis) and had a conversation something along the lines of "You play psyco lady right?" "I play allot of psyco ladies.  Which one?" "Er, psyco teacher, from FMA... Izumi." "Yeah, I played her." "So, I've been playing this RPG, you know, play by post, on an internet forum.  It's based on FMA, after the series, but it's different from the movie.  Er... actually I don't know why I'm telling you this because your character hasn't appeared in it."  Yep, I'm an idiot.  I'm just glad I didn't get a chance to talk to Luci Christian because I know I would have said something like "So I've been playing this FMA roleplaying game, and one of the characters the GM wanted to use was Psiren, but no one wanted to play her."


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 2, 2007)

I think Luci Christian would just be impressed that you even remembered the cameo role she played in a single episode of the season  

And for what it's worth, some players wanted to play Psiren but they also wanted to play characters that were more important to include--Psiren is probably the most droppable.


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 2, 2007)

I doubt it, the only reason I knew anything about her was because it was on the program.  I didn't even know she played Wrath.  I wouldn't have known who Jennifer Sekiguchi was either except that I'd seen her before in the interview on the Eureka Seven dvd and recognized her picture in the program.  Also, I knew her as Stefenie Sheh thanks to Anime News Network. (I wonder if she actually changed her name or if it's just an alias.)  Oh yeah, and I had no idea who Michael Sinterniklaas was even though Venture Brothers is my favorite Adult Swim original show.  

Oh well, I preregistered for next year since it was a three day pass for the price of a one day pass this year.

Hey, question for those who've been to more than one anime con.  Do guests always say stuff like "This was the best con I've ever been to and I'm coming back next year even if I'm not a guest!" ?


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 19, 2007)

Helloooooo?


----------



## unleashed (May 19, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> And for what it's worth, some players wanted to play Psiren but they also wanted to play characters that were more important to include--Psiren is probably the most droppable.



Yep, that's right. My first choice was Psiren, but I offered to play Rose if no one else wanted to play her.


----------



## unleashed (May 19, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Helloooooo?



Yeah, still here. Just waiting to see where Elysia and Rose are, as they were going to take flowers to Maes Hughes grave, but there's been no mention of them doing so yet.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 19, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Yeah, still here. Just waiting to see where Elysia and Rose are, as they were going to take flowers to Maes Hughes grave, but there's been no mention of them doing so yet.



 Yeah, that seems to have been Raylis's initiative--you guys can just automatically succeed at going to the grave if you like, just post conversation if you want.


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 19, 2007)

You fail your find grave check!  You put flowers on the wrong grave and are attacked and devoured by zombies.  Roll up a new character.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 19, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> You fail your find grave check!  You put flowers on the wrong grave and are attacked and devoured by zombies.  Roll up a new character.



 The undead golem-homunculus Maes Hughes does not like the flowers you picked.  He kills you.  No saving throw!

Sadly, that would actually be more fair than many 1e D&D traps


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 20, 2007)

You know, I've been wondering... What religion is Rose anyway?  Does she worship Leto?

Also, I still think it would be really cool if we found someone to play Psiren.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 20, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> You know, I've been wondering... What religion is Rose anyway?  Does she worship Leto?
> 
> Also, I still think it would be really cool if we found someone to play Psiren.



 She's an apostate of Leto, so now she's a generic spiritualist theist, like when she was the Holy Mother.


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 23, 2007)

Come on people, is is so hard to say, "Actualy, Miller's body was recreated by the sould meld before the trasmutation so that's why she looks so young."? :\ 

And doesn't Lust know all about the experiments in lab 5 and the chimeras they made out of the spec ops troops that started the ishbal conflict?

  Why is everyone hiding stuff from Al?


----------



## stonegod (May 23, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Why is everyone hiding stuff from Al?



Because she's Lust? 

I'm sure if you asked Selim/Eliysa pointed questions they'd let you know. I've forgotten how much we've mentioned directly.


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 23, 2007)

All any of you three have told anyone is that you went into lab five chasing the soul meld, then you found the chimera, then the soul meld used alchemy and vanished along with the chimera, and then you found Miller.

Lust is mean!  I thought she was supposed to be a good guy now!


----------



## Raylis (May 24, 2007)

We have a strict don't ask don't tell policy.


Just kidding.


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 28, 2007)

Rystil, I just changed my post in IC a bit because I realized there were some questions I should have asked and forgot to.


----------



## stonegod (May 28, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Lust is mean!  I thought she was supposed to be a good guy now!



I don't think she's mean so much as less bad. She's still self centered (old habits and all that) but has that new (renewed?) tug of humanity that is causing her problems.


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 28, 2007)

And she just can't resist Al's clueless do-gooderness!


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 3, 2007)

No posts for three days, so are we all ready to move on then?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 3, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> No posts for three days, so are we all ready to move on then?



 It's not clearly whether Elysia has convinced everyone to go home with her _right now_ or whether they are indeed going to sit there for an unknown time until Hawkeye appears.  I can't proceed without that info  (plus I think Selim hasn't said anything yet)


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 3, 2007)

Well Selim is the strong silent type, and it's not like he's really got any say in the matter, _he's_ not staying at Elysia's house. 

Unless everyone else insists Al come with them immediately he's going to stay.


----------



## Raylis (Jun 3, 2007)

I was under the Impression that Al was going to wait for Hawkeye to send for him?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 4, 2007)

Well unless we go, we're staying, right?  Al is staying unless everyone else (and by that I mean Elysia and Rose) insists he comes now.  He assumed that she was offering her hospitality as a long term thing since she said he wasn't staying at the hotel.  So he's still waiting right now.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 4, 2007)

Aha, just as I thought--there were two different opinions among the players as to what that exchange meant


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 4, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Aha, just as I thought--there were two different opinions among the players as to what that exchange meant




Sorry about that, I just assumed we were staying since no one has done anything else in three days.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 6, 2007)

Ok, now are we ready to move on?

Al's not leaving now unless they insist he does, and I still don't see anyone insisting.  Festy hasn't posted since the 25th though he last logged in on the 1st.  I don't think he's got anything more to say.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 6, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Aha, just as I thought--there were two different opinions among the players as to what that exchange meant



Are there? Here I was thinking we'd just had two different conversations. One about Al and Rose staying with Elysia and her mother rather than in a hotel, and another about waiting for General Hawkeye where Rose has settled in to wait with Al, while Laura has suggested they go elsewhere.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 8, 2007)

We need a philosopher's stone for this game! :\


----------



## stonegod (Jun 11, 2007)

Well, I added my two cents. Its become a bit harder to keep Lust in the group as her goals aren't currently aligned with the others. She does not have the info Al does about the mysterious East IIRC, so...

And I can't see her waiting around skulking just to confirm about the room what she already knows...


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 11, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Well, I added my two cents. Its become a bit harder to keep Lust in the group as her goals aren't currently aligned with the others. She does not have the info Al does about the mysterious East IIRC, so...
> 
> And I can't see her waiting around skulking just to confirm about the room what she already knows...




Al told her he'd be happy to share what he found with her.  But she didn't ask.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 11, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Al told her he'd be happy to share what he found with her.  But she didn't ask.



Sounds familiar. 

I missed it, but it would be in Lust's character to ask in not such a public venue anyway.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 12, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Sounds familiar.
> 
> I missed it, but it would be in Lust's character to ask in not such a public venue anyway.




Well I actually don't remember him specifically saying he'ed tell her what he learned, but he did ask her if there was anything he could research for her when he want into the library.  I hoped that was good enough.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 15, 2007)

Hey, doesn't Elysia look kind of a mess right now?  Covered in scrapes and bruises and what not?  You know, like she's been pummed by a large beast?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 15, 2007)

Cut, scraped, injured, bleeding, knocked around a bit, staggered, unstaggered?  Yep


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 15, 2007)

It's just a _small_ head wound


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 28, 2007)

So um... what's up?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 28, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> So um... what's up?



 In Japan--Ironically, as I post this, my little brother has the FMA OST he just bought playing.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 29, 2007)

Oh, well have fun I guess.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 4, 2007)

When can we expect the game to start up again hm?  I am eager to have Al struggle desperately not to reveal everything to Gracia.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> When can we expect the game to start up again hm?  I am eager to have Al struggle desperately not to reveal everything to Gracia.



 Soon--still in Japan.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 6, 2007)

Ok, just wondering.


----------



## Raylis (Jul 6, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> When can we expect the game to start up again hm?  I am eager to have Al struggle desperately not to reveal everything to Gracia.




fortunatly Al doesn't know _everything_ that happened...


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 20, 2007)

So um, you did go to see _this_,  right?


----------



## Raylis (Jul 20, 2007)

wow...that latern looks like it came straight from the show


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 20, 2007)

Huh?  You have a comment about a picture on one of the pages linked to from that page but not about anything about the actual page I linked to?


----------



## Raylis (Jul 20, 2007)

eh, it's interesting but I've seen some cooler stuff, the latern they based it off of was cool


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 20, 2007)

What they need is one that actually moves.


----------



## Raylis (Jul 20, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> What they need is one that actually moves.




there's a company in california that's doing just that...well building a mech anyways
IIRC it's motorized propulsion systems


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 21, 2007)

Huh, so I guess Rystil isn't actually back yet after all.  Wonder when he will be.

And poor Rose, Gracia didn't even notice her!


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 28, 2007)

I've been wondering Rytil, have you gotten back yet or were your last two posts from Japan?  And did you go see Gundam Crisis?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 28, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> I've been wondering Rytil, have you gotten back yet or were your last two posts from Japan?  And did you go see Gundam Crisis?



 Nope, I'm back.  And I don't know what Gundam Crisis is (well, other than that it is a Gundam), but there was one time we accidentally passed a Gundam store.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 28, 2007)

Oh, ok.

Festygod!

Stonedog!


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 4, 2007)

Well stonegod, the structural integrety of central headquarters is at stake here, think carefully about your answer. 

The idea of Hawkeye murdering a helpless person, is utterly inconcievable to Al.  So... it's very unlikely that he'll get the idea from anything short of "Hawkeye shot her to make sure she stayed quiet, that's why the office was closed, and that's why they wouldn't let you in."  Even then he might just go into denial... Well, actually he'd probably try to prove you wrong.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 4, 2007)

+5 Post of Interruption!  Yay for dramatic timing


----------



## stonegod (Aug 4, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> +5 Post of Interruption!  Yay for dramatic timing



And, just like the anime, Al will have to wait 14 episodes for an answer!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 4, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> And, just like the anime, Al will have to wait 14 episodes for an answer!



 That was actually my thought as well


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 4, 2007)

Al is a bit determined to see this through, so Hawkeye will need a _very_ good excuse.

Raylis, feel free to misinterpret the staring at Laura however you like.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 4, 2007)

Alphonse waits for the GM to realize he's made a very odd typo.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 4, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Alphonse waits for the GM to realize he's made a very odd typo.



 It's a new hybrid chimera between Rose and Gracia


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 4, 2007)

You are ebil GM.


----------



## Raylis (Aug 4, 2007)

What typo?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 4, 2007)

Well he fixed it of course.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 14, 2007)

So....? :\


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 19, 2007)

So, what's up guys?  Is someone on vacation and I didn't see the post?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 21, 2007)

I was at Gencon   Also, I need to move in to my new apartment tomorrow and then finish my thesis very soon.  When my thesis is done, expect my posting to return to normal.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 21, 2007)

Oh.  

Um, I don't want to be too demanding, but if it isn't too much trouble some time, do you think you could tell us about when you're going to be unable to post and why?  It saves allot of paranoia.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 28, 2007)

So, how was Gencon?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 29, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> So, how was Gencon?



 It was quite interesting--lots of fun pick-up games.

Thesis due Friday, so hectic week, but after that, I should have tons and tons of free time (maybe!).


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 29, 2007)

Sweet, did you actually learn anything about 4ed?  I'm totally confused, but I wasn't there.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 29, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Sweet, did you actually learn anything about 4ed?  I'm totally confused, but I wasn't there.



 Not anything more than you'll see in the links from the 4e subforum.  Basically, it's new, some stuff looks interesting, some stuff looks terrible, and we'll see what happens, or at least that's my viewpoint.  I'm happy to run my 3.X stuff forever, and I'm happy to add 4e to the mix as well if it proves worthy.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 29, 2007)

Well great, that's pretty much my opinion exactly.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 7, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: I shall assume the following by lack of responses)
> 
> *Selim leaves for his residence unmolested and unprotested by the others.  Meanwhile, the others make small talk for a while as Gracia prepares dinner.  An hour later, Al is twitching with impatience and is about to pull the door open in a dramatic reverse slam when, as he puts his hand on the knob to do just that, there is a knock.  *A young boy of perhaps 14 answers the door*.*



I assume you mean *is at the door* rather than *answers the door*.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 7, 2007)

Uh, yeah


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 7, 2007)

How old is Al supposed to be again?  Sixteen?

Poor Selim, I figured at least Elysia would care about him leaving.


----------



## Raylis (Sep 7, 2007)

yes...just didn't see that we were back up and going again until tonight


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 7, 2007)

Raylis said:
			
		

> yes...just didn't see that we were back up and going again until tonight



 Well, I guess you could stop him if you like without really changing anything 

As for Al, I think that age is right based on the timeline I gave.  He may also be 17--I'd need to doublecheck what I said.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 7, 2007)

In any case, I'm an idiot for not immediately catching that a 14 year old is a rather odd official military messenger.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 23, 2007)

Well Laura's got Al thoroughly convinced that she is going to try to bring someone back to life.  Why else would she argue so strongly in contrary to all evidence.  Well, besides him.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 23, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Well Laura's got Al thoroughly convinced that she is going to try to bring someone back to life.  Why else would she argue so strongly in contrary to all evidence.  Well, besides him.



I understand that, but there is plenty of evidence that not sacrificing a full life not working correctly (pretty much every attempt in the series). Al's the only success of a sort, it seems, and that required someone to go missing.... How one interprets that... 

To put it another way: I the player don't recall anyone in the series actually sacrificing their own life willingly during a human transmutation. All seemed to want their cake (the person resurrected) and eat it too (not have to give up themselves). Except for one special circumstance.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 23, 2007)

Just so you know, I wasn't complaining about your character's actions.  I was just stating something that was meant to be mildly humorous, ad forgot the smilies... and the correct punctuation.  Al is mostly concerned that Laura might try something and get hurt or killed.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 19, 2007)

Has Rystil gone off on a trip without telling us again?


----------



## stonegod (Oct 19, 2007)

Not to the best of my knowledge. Ping the main thread by posting an action.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 20, 2007)

I don't have any more actions to post.  Not until someone else does something, or we move on to the next morning.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 3, 2007)

Please Rystil!  If you no longer intend to GM this game then please tell us so! I can't take this emotional roller coaster!  Please!


----------



## unleashed (Nov 3, 2007)

Rystil will post eventually, he's just very, very, very busy at the moment, due to midterms + writing midterms + helping people review for midterms, etc. (to paraphrase him from another thread).

See Rystil, I told you that you should post something when you might be unavailable for a while, people are starting to panic.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 5, 2007)

So what's all this I hear about midterms?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2007)

They were just a while back.  And then on Friday I had to cook for 90 people.  This week should be freerish.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 5, 2007)

Alphonse claps his hands together and touches the to the ground.  With a loud rumbling a giant block of stone emerges behind him engraved in all capital letters.


[sblock]*   !!WOOT!!   *[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Nov 5, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> They were just a while back.  And then on Friday I had to cook for 90 people.  This week should be freerish.



Better than cooking 90 people. Trust me. The smell never comes out.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 5, 2007)

I'll take your word for it. 

Anyway, my computer is acting weird.  I may have lost the hard drive again.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 9, 2007)

My computer seems to no longer be acting weird.  

Is everyone ready to move on?


----------



## stonegod (Nov 9, 2007)

yup


----------



## Raylis (Nov 9, 2007)

hai


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 9, 2007)

Japanese has so many words for an affirmative it's rather disconcerting.


----------



## Raylis (Nov 9, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Japanese has so many words for an affirmative it's rather disconcerting.




So does English...


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 9, 2007)

Yeah, but most of them are more than one syllable.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 9, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Yeah, but most of them are more than one syllable.



Aye. Yep. Yeah. Yup. Yes. Yea.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 9, 2007)

Blah, I'm feeling too lazy to look up a counter arguement.  You win.


----------



## Raylis (Nov 10, 2007)

hehe, stonegod saved you from my English Major-Fu(tm) 

...there are so many more too...


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 10, 2007)

Do Yep and Yup or Yeah and Yea really count as different words though?


----------



## unleashed (Nov 10, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> My computer seems to no longer be acting weird.
> 
> Is everyone ready to move on?



Yeah.


----------



## Raylis (Nov 10, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Do Yep and Yup or Yeah and Yea really count as different words though?




yep


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 10, 2007)

Alright, so we're just waiting for a quiet soldier.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 10, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Alright, so we're just waiting for a quiet soldier.



 Indeed--I would rather not skip past him in case there was something important he wanted to do that night.  Nonetheless, eventually we can still fast forward and retcon it back later.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 13, 2007)

Well here's what I've done in an effort to find him.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=211814


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 16, 2007)

Hm, Festy hasn't been online for ten days.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm back, sorry for the absence. There appears to be no outstanding matters concerning Selim so feel free to move on.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 2, 2007)

Ok, so here we are. Happy whatever you do in December.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 2, 2007)

Cool!  Time to push forward.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 29, 2007)

So um, what's up?


----------

